# Picking a teacher



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I went to my University music department to find a teacher and I was presented with a list of teachers teaching different styles at different prices.

I am wondering about price ranges for a half hour lesson. The "$22 dollar guy" as opposed to the "$36 dollar guy" or the "regular lessons" vs the "electric lessons" or "classical lessons". Many teachers and many options I play electric but I'm not looking for some metal head slappin me with high fret 80's metal licks every week. 

For those who are taking lessons, how or what do they teach you?


----------



## Tricket (Jan 3, 2008)

well really you should inquire directly to the teachers if you can about what they teach, really you want a teacher that will teach you what you want to learn. if your just starting out you'll want to learn the basics, if you want to progress into rock or lead guitar you'll need to learn the associated lessons. i'm starting guitar lessons in september or february and the teacher i have is supposed to ask you what you want to learn and go from there. so really it's up to you what you want to learn or at least it should be.

:rockon:


----------

